# New Directions Aromatics and Saffire Blue



## Lina (Aug 16, 2015)

I am a Canadian soaper and wondering if anyone could recommend fragrance oils from New Directions Aromatics and/or Saffire Blue.


----------



## Lynusann (Aug 21, 2015)

You know, it's funny because I was just looking at their site as well. They have some seriously better pricing for a lot of goods I need but I know nothing about them.


----------



## lsg (Aug 22, 2015)

New Directions has a minimum order
Look at their policy section:
"As a wholesaler, we are finding it difficult to accommodate increasing number of small orders. The rising cost of administering small orders have been straining our ability to offer the most competitive pricing in the industry. Hence, we will be instituting a Minimum Order Policy, which requires orders to be of minimum $100. On all orders less than $100, an Administrative Fee of $20 will be applied. Orders reaching a minimum of $100 before discounts and shipping, are considered to have reached the minimum requirement. This policy is effective February 03, 2014."


----------

